# need help setting up dish for multi sat



## michaelslimelinefta (Jan 23, 2007)

my ? is about the new dtv dish slimeline with 5lnbs. im woundering how to you use one line for fta do i need to have the 22k tone on in order to use all 5 sat lnbs other wise i need more dishs and a diceq switch for each lnb?


----------



## michaelslimelinefta (Jan 23, 2007)

need help


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

AFAIK, any DirecTV dish is too small for FTA, except for a tiny handful of Dish Network and Bell ExpressVu channels that are in the clear. You'd be much better off with a normal-sized Ku-band (or larger) dish with a motor.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I guess he wants to get some free stuff off DBS band (E* or BEV), but, without knowing exactly how the new D* dishes and receivers handle their communications with the lnbf and switch combo, I'm at a loss. I don't know if they are using a standard DiSEqC protocol. It might be more trouble than it's worth.

I hope he didn't pay anything for the dish.


----------

